
A new definition of technical debt (2018) - ggeorgovassilis
https://blog.georgovassilis.com/2018/12/18/technical-debt/
======
ggeorgovassilis
TL;DR Technical debt is the cost of reducing the total project cost by X

~~~
brudgers
To me, the key technical debt analogies are leverage, interest, and
bankruptcy/refinance. Borrowing against the future by doing the easy thing
right now is likely to make future changes harder. But "predictions are hard,
especially about the future." Sometimes the world changes in ways that
entirely eliminates the debt...an organization ceases operations or it merges
or it grows into a landscape that could not have been foreseen. Or in the
world of startups, the organization grows into problems of scale, problems
that the costs of solving upfront would have prevented growth.

Google didn't waste time building Kubernetes in 2000.

[edit] Ideally, the goal is not to pay down technical debt but to sell the
asset backing the debt for profit or discharging the obligation to pay.

